# 2.0 turbo



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

does anyone have pictures of where they've got their turbo mounted.??


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 turbo (josh0220)*

really?


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 turbo (independent77)*

yeah...the guy i bought this from had his righ on top of the motor it looked freaking ridiculous


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

I mounted mine in the glove box for easy maintenance. Really wasnt too hard and is nice in the winter.
i will get pics asap


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_I mounted mine in the glove box for easy maintenance. Really wasnt too hard and is nice in the winter.
i will get pics asap


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

your a deuche


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (josh0220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0220* »_your a deuche

What did you expect???
Obviously you mount it on a manifold attached to the exhaust side of the head.
How exactly do you mount a turbo to the top of the engine??? Unless he had some weird top mount manifold.
Dude I never insulted you, I just laughed, now you called me a douche and for that I will never give you any input on any of your questions.








BTW learn to spell: "You're a douche"


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
"You're a douche"

i have to agree.
merry xmas jay!


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

i think the douche was referring to me as the deuche.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_merry xmas jay!

Right back at ya bud.
Lets use up these smileys while we still got 'em


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

crap goes wrong sooooo fast on these forums


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

ok dude listen...i just got this car not long ago......i figure im stuck with this thing why not enjoy it and do stuff to it...i know nothing about these cars. thats why i got on this thing thats why im asking. to learn. you smart off to me because i have no clue..at one point you didnt either..im not trying to be an ass...i just ask questions. i didnt know if there was no where else to put the turbo. but i guess this kid just half assed his stuff..so sorry bout the misunderstanding but it was a simple question. if you wouldnt have been so dick headish and just answered it it woulda been nice.


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (josh0220)*

Well in all fairness....
Your question was similar to "Where is the engine in my car?" or "Where is the steering wheel located?"
A turbo being powered by exhaust gases has to be mounted to the exhaust at some point. If you had done a search you would have found many many pictures that would have answered your question without opening yourself up to the response you received. I don't blame those that replied in the manner which they did; it was a fairly funny question right from the start.


----------



## jfmkiiivr6 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (NeonGreenbangbang)*

I 've seen them mounted mid exhaust, just before the muffler.. Not jk.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (jfmkiiivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfmkiiivr6* »_I 've seen them mounted mid exhaust, just before the muffler.. Not jk.









Yeah it's common on many V6 and V8 setups where they don't want to spring for 2X turbos and turbo manifolds.
I saw some old truck with one, it was nearly half way back under the thing where the 2 exhaust banks came together.


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (jfmkiiivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfmkiiivr6* »_I 've seen them mounted mid exhaust, just before the muffler.. Not jk.









As I said, mounted to the exhaust at some point. I've installed two STS systems on various vehicles and made one home brew STS style remote kit.....
I think the guy would have noticed a turbo instead of a muffler.


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (NeonGreenbangbang)*








file://localhost/C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/fat%20josh/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/retarded.JPG


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You can't host a pic from your home PC, unless you have a web server running (which is easy to do, but i'm not getting into that) photobucket.com is decent.


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WHAT THE **** IS THAT DOING THERE????


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

that is kinda odd though, but i saw something similar on a Nissan altima in import tuner magazine.


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

exactly now you see what i'm talking about! thts y i was asking


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (josh0220)*

You bought the car like that? Does the turbo even spool? Is it even hooked up to exhaust flow in any way? The turbo inlet is not even filtered. The piping is a nightmare,
What was the PO thinking?








I don't even know where to start with all the fail in that picture.
I'm gonna say take it to a decent Euro tuning shop and let them have their way with it.
Sorry dude.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

That picture was first post worthy.


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

no no no ....i bought the turbo from him...his car is a pile...well it was nice before he got it and he ran nitrous in it...he just didnt take care of it. he tried to take it places where my friends with jeeps with lockers and 35's barely went. lol.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't know where else to go with this, i'd like to offer help but I have no sweet clue where to start.
Who setup the piping and turbo? you? Does the car even run? Do you have software? Do you even have a turbo manifold to set this up properly?
Actually you don't really need to get into details this will be too hard over a forum, find someone who knows how to setup a turbocharged system or take it too a shop in your area.


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

my car runs....fine...his car is a piece...two totally different cars...and i've got a friend who has built several turbo mustangs and a twin turbo 351 stroker motor. hes gonna help me..i just didn't know whether or not that was where you had to put the turbo on a volkswagen like i said this is my first one. i supercharged the s-10 i had before this car so it absolutely blew my mind when i saw this after seeing my supercharger and my friends turbo mustangs. but i agree i'm gonna let someone who knows a little about what they're doing do it. im not even gonna attempt it. lol


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ok so that is not your car? Good.
Confusing thread.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*FV-QR*

that turbo is connected to nothing if u look closer


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

yeah you can see the air intake to the left of the picture with all the freekin pipes


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 turbo (josh0220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0220* »_does anyone have pictures of where they've got their turbo mounted.??

Sure........


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (josh0220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0220* »_









where did you find this pic?
that has to be quite possibly the worst thing ive ever seen. it looks to me like the owner has his intake fitted with a blow off and intercooler lol. and why in the world would u connect a boost pipe to an oem intake elbow?


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

lmfao... 
wtf is going on here?
Someone was doing too much speed when they
slapped this together... wow
I'm sure it made perfect sense at the time


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

I would never open my hood if it looked like that.....man that is crazy looking


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (ChEeZJeTTa04)*

i know...but i got a freaking deal on all this...i got the piping,wastegate,turbo,intercooler,bov,&boost controler for my two twelves two amps and a hundred dollars...and i won the system in a race! so i only had a hundred in everything!


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

and hell no. when i first saw his car and turbo set up about a month ago i was like hes an idiot. possibly one of the most mechanically stupid people ive ever met. i keep my car like its new. i take care of my stuff lol. when other ppl dont its irritating


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (josh0220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0220* »_









*I hope this guys battery begins to boil when he opens his hood to show his friends his awesome "Whip yo", and looks at the battery right when it explodes letting the battery acid burn his eyes out of his skull.......*


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SLVR SLUG)*








look at his intercooler to...talk about screwing some stuff up. hide that ****. ive come to the conclusion that he wanted it to look like his car was turbo but was to lazy to do it properly


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NeonGreenbangbang)*


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
is there really anything else to say?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (josh0220)*

Anyone else notice there's no downpipe... or manifold? Surely you'd see either of those over the shift cables


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 1:00 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm totally posting these pics in the car lounge "Doing it Wrong" thread.


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

il try to get a picture of his car....it'll piss you off just seeing it...like i want to punch him in the throat when i see him


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (josh0220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0220* »_il try to get a picture of his car....it'll piss you off just seeing it...like i want to punch him in the throat when i see him

You mean that is not HIS car? Then who's car is it? Yours?


----------



## CRISTON07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Where the hell are the intercooler pipes. My god that car is a rolling timebomb i would clear the road if i saw that car comin. LMFA!!!!!!!!LMAO!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!! This is so freakin funny!!


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

Love the header wrap on the INTAKE- keep it nice and warm.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Hannebauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hannebauer* »_
You mean that is not HIS car? Then who's car is it? Yours?









I am still confused and have pretty much given up on this.
BTW how do the mountains in your area look snow wise? I rode Kicking Horse in '06 and I might be taking a trip back that way to Golden or Kelowna.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Where did you meet this guy (the one who built this masterpiece?) Is he on this forum? I wanna send him an IM


----------



## MkIII_Paul (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (nick526)*









check out page 9 of this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428
not the usual place for turbos, but its been done. 
edit: more like pages 12 and 13...


_Modified by MkIII_Paul at 8:04 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (MkIII_Paul)*

Remote mounts aren't that out of place in the v8 crowd. They work well in my experience.... the only thing wrong with the jetta install is this....








That's just horribly wrong..... that guy should have just hammered the trunk well up....


----------



## MkIII_Paul (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (NeonGreenbangbang)*

i think he made an access plate under the rear seat.


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (MkIII_Paul)*

That may be, but do you really want to sit over a 300 degree turbo at full spool?


----------



## MkIII_Paul (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (NeonGreenbangbang)*

there was a turbo blanket on it too.... but yeah, a few people on that thread brought up the same point.


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (MkIII_Paul)*

Between the heat, oil, there's also movement involved with the exhaust.... it's just a horrible place for it period.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

Heated rear seats though


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Hannebauer)*

no his car but it looks good from these angles. il put a picture of my car on here. and i went to school with him...


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

it hardly ever snows here....it does a little more so west of here towards north carolina like snow bird GA or boone NC


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (NeonGreenbangbang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeonGreenbangbang* »_Between the heat, oil, there's also movement involved with the exhaust.... it's just a horrible place for it period.

If anything the placement is perfect. Easy access and where else are you going to put it back there?
Also, if you looked at the thread, its clearly a show car, which is why it was a remote setup in the first place.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

I would love to see a vid up on u tube of said car in pics, "straight pullin bus lengths yo."


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (bobsled)*

bobsled, you are wrong. I've had oil pump failures with rear mounted systems.... We had to power wash the underside of the truck. I've had real life experience with rear mount systems. His show car's interior will look awesome in that custom smoked filled, oil stained way....
As I said before you felt the need to correct me bobsled, the trunk area. More ground clearance, just as easy to service, no health hazards. The passanger compartment is not even intelligent, and doesn't come close to "Perfect." If you think I'm incorrect, boil some oil and spray it all over your back seat. Let me know what you think....


_Modified by NeonGreenbangbang at 11:44 AM 12-29-2008_


----------



## Speed Eraser (Oct 26, 2002)

Wow, is that thing even hooked up? Thats messed up.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (NeonGreenbangbang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeonGreenbangbang* »_bobsled, you are wrong. I've had oil pump failures with rear mounted systems.... We had to power wash the underside of the truck. I've had real life experience with rear mount systems. His show car's interior will look awesome in that custom smoked filled, oil stained way....
As I said before you felt the need to correct me bobsled, the trunk area. More ground clearance, just as easy to service, no health hazards. The passanger compartment is not even intelligent, and doesn't come close to "Perfect." If you think I'm incorrect, boil some oil and spray it all over your back seat. Let me know what you think....

_Modified by NeonGreenbangbang at 11:44 AM 12-29-2008_

Apparently software programming is your only skill, cause obviously...reading>you, or should I say...readingoveryou
















_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_I dont plan to have the seat down like in the picture with the current clearance. The foam in the back of the seat will need to be carved out similar to the factory clearance for the over the axle bump up. More than likely the bottom of the seats will be fiber-glassed over and color matched. For h20 i will probably have the seats unbolted to avoid any issues with some kind of heat shield over the turbo. A turbo blanket is in the works as well for the exhaust side and i plan to fab a couple of aluminum heat shield for strategic placement like in front of the brake lines and what not. 

More updates and pics tonight. I did a nip tuck on the intercooler and finished 95% of the plumbing. Turned out better than i hoped.
I think you guys will like it.








thanks again for the criticism and comments

hmm... looks like it's a pretty nice fit to me:








Oh and is that a secondary pump and check valve to assist the stock oil pump and send oil back? Why yes, yes it is.
I don't care what you've done. Show me some examples or gtfo. And it better be an example of a car you built yourself with that much detail and attention put into it.
I don't know why you would be building remote turbo systems with loose fittings or such poorly run lines that it's backing up oil so its pouring out of your turbo.


_Modified by bobsled at 7:01 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_I don't care what you've done. Show me some examples or gtfo. 

HUH? How can those two sentences be next to each other man?







No really, step away from the topic at hand, stop being all challanging and mad for just a second and just think about what was said. 
"I don't care about what you've done." 
"Show me what you've done." (indicating you care).





















That's pretty funny to me.
My work speaks for itself on the rollers. I've posted examples, I'm sorry you haven't seen them. I guess I just don't think "Hey I'm finally done with this car that I've spent 16 f'n hours busting my knuckles on - break out the camera." I don't pay to have work done, and I don't do it on nice professional racks as that car was shown on. Taking a picture of gravel, blood, skin that use to be on my knuckles, grease and a turbo just doesn't seem very appealing to me. I'm doing my best to not take what you said personally. To make a comment like "Post what you've built" is either very poorly thought out, was said in a "Heat of the moment" situation, or was meant to be funny and I just didn't get it. I think my dyno's speak for themselves as far as what I've built. I think your reaction would be much better suited if I went into an appearance or show car section of the board and made my comments. I think you are under the impression I think his install is garbage. I think it's very cleanly done. Pretty work is nice, I appreciate it - but there is a limit to it's practicality. To me, that install is much like putting 20 inch rims, a Cheery Bomb, and a bodykit on a bone stock automatic Ford Escort. I'm not saying his car is slow, but there's a point of futility. Sure, it looks great - but the same result could have been achieved with much less effort and in a much safer manner. That's what I focus on - the result. If you don't see that install as a safety risk, that's your personal opinion - I just don't know what it's based on. 
I've gone sideways on a track because of pretty work under the hood of the most nicely waxed car that failed from a guy that leaked oil that wasn't cleaned well enough, so maybe this is my fault because I take it (safety) a bit more seriously than required?? Either way - challenging my work surely indicates something was off in your thought process or you were making a joke and I didn't get it, which *often* happens as well... I'm doing my best to take some blame here for your reaction, but that too has a limit of futility.
If you want pretty pictures, your right, I'm not your guy - but not because I haven't put in the man hours.... more because I don't care. I care about the numbers, the results. I don't think that means I have to get out of a thread or hold the opinion that the install is a safety risk that's not required to acheive the same result.
But like I said, maybe you were joking and I'm just not realizing it. I'm a bit slow along those lines - it's the German/Scottish background


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

^ I like you both, but shut your yaps and let's keep this civil








Let's make fun of the 2.0 "Turbo" setup at hand, not that "Show Queen" MK3.


_Modified by Jay-Bee at 9:10 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (NeonGreenbangbang)*

If you compare that build to putting "20 inch rims, a Cheery Bomb, and a bodykit on a bone stock automatic Ford Escort", then you should probably k i l l your self.
There's a difference between having appreciation for the effort put into a build and not liking a build because you would rather see a ****ty car covered in blood and gravel. And if you took the time to actually look at the thread you'd know he just got the tuning done on that "professional rack".
I could care less either way, just wanted to start a little trouble. It's obviously a well executed, semi-original build that has had a ton of work put into it. Say what you want about it but I seriously doubt you could produce an end result as solid as that.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (bobsled)*

Wow, that turbo kit is the ****. I wish I had it. Seriously man, Get all your parts together on the floor... take some pictures an lets see what you've got... your gonna need a downpipe, a manifold, the turbo, the inlet piping, you said u've got an intercooler, so lets look at the intercooler piping, the bov, the turbo assembly thats attached to the turbo with the flange... injectors... lets take a look.


_Modified by Brightgolf at 11:20 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

anyone else notice that the coupler from turbo to pipe doesnt have any clamps on it and its loose?
So even if there was a way to get the exhaust to the turbo it wouldnt do anything.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

Well its a kit that some guy jus pieced together to make his car look cool... the OP purchased this kit with the intent of doing something with it.


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_. Say what you want about it but I seriously doubt you could produce an end result as solid as that.

















Did you ever search for my dyno's? I think 600whp and 20+mpg is pretty "Solid," but apparently it doesn't meet your standards. It wasn't purple or have cut up sheet metal. Yup, you're right - I don't even know what I'm doing around here, it's obvious I'm outclassed.


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

what you see on that piece of crap is what i have.


----------



## jfmkiiivr6 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (josh0220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0220* »_what you see on that piece of crap is what i have.

OK, now take your parts and search.... Im sure you'll figure this out. 
And keep us posted


----------



## MadHatter22 (Aug 24, 2007)

Well.. it may not actually be spooling, but after you take everything off and make it look normal at least you'll have a bunch of new looking parts you can use to build it properly. lol.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (MadHatter22)*

Why don't you actually install the turbo instead of posting pics of an uninstalled kit laying over your motor and an fmic wedged in your bumper instead of making up retarted stories


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

wow ^ Prime example of retards in the mk4 forums.... if you can't read... which obviously he can't.... thats what he purchased from some idiot... who obviously didn't know how to install it right... he thought it was funny an wanted to show us... an ask for suggestions on installation... jeez..


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*








......yeah dude this is my car...i painted it blue changed the wheels and everything..learn to read


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (josh0220)*


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

i am not retarted, i do not own a mk4, and i know how to read i just dont believe a word of this


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

what dont you believe


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (josh0220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0220* »_









ill say it...
extreme 4x4 status!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (bobsled)*

lol my driveway? i had to lock the hubs to get outta there


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

lol can you post another pic of the set up i cant even see it you guys made it seem completely ridiculous so i wanna seeee!!! lol


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Riders TM)*

this thread is everything i hate. and what the fnck does the air filter go to?


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

i wana see, i wana see i wana see


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Riders TM)*

its just some piping with a bov laying ontop of a motor and an ebay t3 sitting next to the battery. i bet if i looked for all my spare turbo parts kicking arround the house i could make something up that looks even more rediculious


----------



## josh0220 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (josh0220)*


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_i bet if i looked for all my spare turbo parts kicking arround the house i could make something up that looks even more rediculious









sounds like a challenge..


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (josh0220)*

that is fkn ridiculous.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol for the time and effort put into this.. he could have had a halfway working turbo system.. im sure it would be ridden with problems.. but could possibly make some kind of power gain
id like to see how the kid that did all that tryed explaining how everything worked


_Modified by SLVR SLUG at 10:11 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SLVR SLUG)*

yeah lol especially if you look up at the intake near the 
MAF sensor and notice there is a fat ass kink in the hose. this thing probably caused power loss for the guy


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

I THINK WE ALL AGREE THAT NOONE IN THIS FORUM LIKES JAY BEE


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (RAREgtI97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RAREgtI97* »_I THINK WE ALL AGREE THAT NOONE IN THIS FORUM LIKES JAY BEE

I am tying a noose as I type, I will be hanging from the rafters of my basement dead in 4 hours... I can't take being dis-liked by some 19 yo construction worker from New Jersey.


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

you can fix that by yopur self by the way all you need is a turbo manifold a downpipe a few other coponents maybe bigger injectors if he dosent have them in and run the piping rite and especially mount the intercooler right


----------



## SAATR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (RAREgtI97)*

I think three English teachers just hanged themselves after that one.


_Modified by SAATR at 7:44 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (SAATR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAATR* »_I think three English teachers just hanged themselves after that one.


As well as another one after your comment.


----------



## SAATR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Hannebauer)*

What do you mean?


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (SAATR)*

This website is getting more and more disapointing every day with petty arguments about who knows the most. This thread has been turned into total trash. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I encourage you all to take a look at this wonderful website.
http://www.albion.com/netiquette/ Please click and read. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Learn from this site and bring them here to make this website more enjoyable.


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice website piclkes every were i leave a post some person got somenthin to say about how i write instead of just treatin everyone eual we all have one thing in comon no matter were you from or what race you are or how you talk we all love v dubs


----------



## SAATR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (RAREgtI97)*

Excerpt from Rule 5:
"You will, however, be judged by the quality of your writing. For most people who choose to communicate online, this is an advantage; if they didn't enjoy using the written word, they wouldn't be there. So spelling and grammar do count. "
Excerpt from Rule 7:
"Does Netiquette forbid flaming? Not at all. Flaming is a long-standing network tradition (and Netiquette never messes with tradition). Flames can be lots of fun, both to write and to read. And the recipients of flames sometimes deserve the heat. "
It was meant as a funny play on what Jay-Bee said earlier. It was also meant to perhaps prod you to improve your spelling and grammar. After all, spell check has been around for quite some time. Punctuation is a wonderful thing too, as it helps to define where one complete thought ends and another begins. These things make your thoughts and opinions more easily understood by your fellow V-dub fans. 
If you get flamed about your writing all the time, it should tell you something. Fix the cause, and the problems will go away. 
And, yes, I would say all of this to your face. Human to human, person to person, V-dub aficionado to V-dub aficionado.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (SAATR)*

its called patients, if you dont like how somebody has spelled something you dont need to point it out. it is not going to go away in one second so nobody else can ever see it again. it is in writing for all eyes to gaze upon. 
you dont need to respond to everything, if you dont like what the person posted use some restraint. you alone will not change all of the bad spellers or uneducated people on websites.


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

idk about you but i dont judge people by the way they talk thats just how grew up and were dey grew up. if u wuz raised in jerzee u woulda probly rtalk the same its peoples personality that matters and these smart ass mothafucers think theyre better den every body else cuz they take the time to write correct..
im here to look for parts for my car dats all and if someoine wuz to start wichu for the way u are you woulda felt the same way i feel rite now so let me write how ever i want i wasnt botherin yoiu u read it cuz u wanted to read it and i didntr ask for noones opinio on my "gramar"
and by the way i guarantee you would not talk wreckless like dis if u lived down here cuz u woulda learned ur lesson the first time


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (RAREgtI97)*


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

those rims are deffinally sweet one of my boys wit a mk4 jetta mite be intrested


----------



## SFCL (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (jfmkiiivr6)*

I dont know why we have to make fun or call names after all what really makes all the same is that we are all VW fans.Not everyone knows it all and so what may sounds stupid for someone will be of great help to someonelse.If you care so much for the spelling maybe woy should try a forum for teachers or dont bother to respond.lets all keep our VW's going


----------



## smartmonkeee (Mar 25, 2008)

ok,so are you all done dissin that poor person and now can we get back to the discussion about the turbo? I want to know how one does a proper turbo setup for a 2k jetta? anybody out there feel like splainin it to a newbie?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

all BS aside the most common way( and possibly the most pain free) way would be to buy some kind of exhaust manifold that will work with your car and the turbo you have. (make sure it is flanged correctly) put the turbo right behind the motor in front of the fire wall. you then will route the exhaust gasses from the turbo via a down pipe of some kind into your existing exhaust. given you have an internally gated turbo this will be pretty straight forward. then you will put some kind of filter and your maf sensor on the "suction" end of the turbo, and route the "boost" end into some kind of intercooler before it goes into your throttle body. after that you must worry about your oil feed and return lines and possibly coolant lines depending upon your setup. that is more or less as basic as it gets. there will be other things u have to worry about down the road when it comes time to get all your parts, like gaskets and oil resistors any type of fabrication that may need to be done. don't just try and slap the thing on there.. educate yourself before you jump into something head first. :thumb up: there is TONS upon TONS of solid useful information around here to help.. you just have to find it.. its not going be right in front of your face. hense why all the newbz get flamed.. cuz the people doing the flaming were once in thei shoes and were forced to find their answers instead of just having someone tell them what they need to do.


----------



## smartmonkeee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SLVR SLUG)*

thanks slvr slug... ur my hero.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any time bro..


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

wow..... what possessed me to read this thread ..... now im late for work







!


----------

